# A bunch of new product videos



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

This morning, we shot a few new videos covering some of our product lines... thought you guys might enjoy:

[video=youtube;jGiNcDEsk8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGiNcDEsk8M[/video]

[video=youtube;w-pcj38H0k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-pcj38H0k8[/video]

[video=youtube;ZOKGE5wrYOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOKGE5wrYOg[/video]

[video=youtube;tzgv9YfUxPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzgv9YfUxPA[/video]


----------



## bcrano (Feb 3, 2012)

Great vids! Jon. This is super helpful in explaining the different lines!


----------



## The Edge (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice video's Jon! Every time I see that Tsukasa knife, I'm tempted to pull the trigger, but somehow the price always makes me think twice. I suspect if it doesn't get sold in the next 6 months, I may end up taking it off your hands. Keep up the great work! On a side note, your customer service is by far the best I've experienced from any shop, not just knives, and it's the reason I'll keep making purchases through you.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you very much.

I've thought about keeping that knife myself too... every day i look at it, i think about snagging it for myself


----------



## schanop (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm sold on hide


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 3, 2012)

Gahh I want a Hide Deba!!


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 3, 2012)

Those Gesshin Hide knives are so awesome.


----------



## heirkb (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice videos, Jon. I'll have to drop in again soon. Maybe this third time I can actually pick up a knife instead of just stones, lol.



The Edge said:


> ...On a side note, your customer service is by far the best I've experienced from any shop, not just knives, and it's the reason I'll keep making purchases through you.



I'm with you on this.


----------

